# Eheim Quick disconnect rubber seals



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys,
I was wondering if anyone knew where to get the rubber seals that go on the quick disconnect?

While I was changing my filters around, I think one of them came off and now it is leaking.

Does home depot carry something like that?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Home hardware or really any hardware store. They all carry those type of o-rings BUT make sure it's the right size. You get it bigger or smaller and it won't work, even slightly.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

splur said:


> Home hardware or really any hardware store. They all carry those type of o-rings BUT make sure it's the right size. You get it bigger or smaller and it won't work, even slightly.


Thanks buddy!
I will bring one to home depot or Rona to compare!
I'll buy a few sizes just incase, LOL


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Jus' go over to the plumbing aisle at HD, and look around for the 'go to' guy. Usually, they have one that's knowledgeable, (and a bunch o' others that are chasin' their own tails). He or She might jus' pull a few O' rings from the loose parts they keep (for warranty stuff like moen taps), and give 'em to you. At the very least, he'll be able to get you to the right part. 

Good luck!


----------

